# Any 3D printing fans?



## Grumblecakes (Jan 13, 2020)

Tried my hand at making my own 3d printed frames. Since I'm new to slingshots, I figured it would be best to follow more established designs than designing my own from scratch. This is a design by JaWu on Thingiverse, which appears to be a modified clone of the HTS slingshot found on Pocket Predator website. Anyways, trying to give credit where it is due. This was printed on a Anycubic Photon and I tied on a chinese bandset purchased off Amazon. The slingshot itself isn't the prettiest with some minor blemishes I haven't yet smoothed out, but it shoots well and is very comfortable to hold in a pinch grip. I just took delivery of a new impact-resistant resin that is more durable and hopefully tolerant of errant frame strikes.

I did order up a HTS from Pocket Predator just to support the original designer and to see how the real deal compares to a clone. So far, it's quite fun to see what designs are out there and being able to tweak things and see how they turn out. So far, my prints have been working out and I've tested out prints by tying a bowstring to the fork ends, standing in the frame grip, and pulling up as hard as I could to see if it would break. No breaks so far so that's good.


----------



## howler (Nov 22, 2019)

that is cool, great job, cheers jas


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Cool,

Which filament did you print with? I like to print prototypes of new designs to see how they feel in hand before committing time and materials.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Jacoza posts here from time to time - maybe he will add to the discussion. He seems to explore 3D printing.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

My most recent print. I have printed several of these before. Usually give me to friends to learn how to shoot picklefork, finally printed my self one so I can practice.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Cool,
> 
> Which filament did you print with? I like to print prototypes of new designs to see how they feel in hand before committing time and materials.


The Anycubic Photon uses resin instead of filament, is a little more messy but the finish of the prints are way better than the FDM ones.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

I have been 3D printing for about 6 monts or so, and this is my latest design, I call it, Nexus 3, my first fully 3D printed slingshot:



















Here is a little video of me shooting this slingshot:

https://slingshotforum.com/uploads/gallery/album_3510/gallery_13587_3510_757348.mp4


----------



## Grumblecakes (Jan 13, 2020)

Super cool to see some others' prints! I haven't been trying to design my own yet since I don't know what I'm doing yet in terms of knowing what a proper slingshot needs, so I've just been looking for .stl files online and printing them. I'm currently shooting this design by a guy known as JaWu on Thingiverse who has a number of files available for download. He calls it the Mamba and I do rather like it. I've been adjusting the shape and contours with a Dremel to better fit my hand.

Yes, the Anycubic Photon is a DLP printer that uses a resin vat. I get great resolution and very detailed prints, but it can be rather finicky depending on the resin and the colors. I printed the Mamba with an impact-resistant resin that is flexible because one of my printed frames actually cracked and shattered due to a frame strike. I am still working on getting a clean release and was a bit surprised to see how fragile the resin was on a frame strike. So far so good with the new resin. Got a few glancing frame strikes, but not even a mark on the slingshot.

I have another design I found that looks really cool being printed overnight tonight. A bit of research reveals it was a design made by a forum member by the name of "Flicks" and the design is called the Raptor. I happened to find a slotted version of his design in a .stl file so I'm giving it a try. It looks super compact and pocketable. Seems like it might be a tad on the wider side so I guess we will see how my small hands work with it.


----------



## Grumblecakes (Jan 13, 2020)

Ipdvolvoz said:


> My most recent print. I have printed several of these before. Usually give me to friends to learn how to shoot picklefork, finally printed my self one so I can practice.


That design looks kind of awkward to hold. That is called "picklefork"? Is the purpose of such a frame to be as compact as possible?


----------



## Jacoza (Feb 28, 2019)

Nice start lad. If you are looking for some files, I currently have around 20+ 3d files and designs I made myself, I would say i am going on 2 years of 3D sling making. Personally, I ham a huge fan of 3D printing and combining 3D printing with other materials. My personal favorite is wood composites with fdm printing, with a little work and some stain, the look and feel amazing,

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:264258]

The nice thing about the photon is the fact that it is resin, now I stand behind my fdm style prints, but resin does have some added stability and does happen to have a cleaner overall look. let me know if you have any questions on what programs to use to design your own or if you want me to send some files your way. Glad to see more people jump into 3d tech.


----------



## Grumblecakes (Jan 13, 2020)

Thank you. I would love to try printing some of your designs and see what I get with my Photon. I looked into a FDM printer, but for what I mostly print (models and other highly detailed things), I need the high resolution of a DLP printer. It seems FDM offers greater flexibility with materials - I've heard of some filaments that can actually be sintered after printing to create a solid metal object. My first printed frame actually shattered with a hard frame strike. I've found a more resilient resin that is flexible and can withstand some abuse, so I've been making all my subsequent frames with that.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Jacoza said:


> Nice start lad. If you are looking for some files, I currently have around 20+ 3d files and designs I made myself, I would say i am going on 2 years of 3D sling making. Personally, I ham a huge fan of 3D printing and combining 3D printing with other materials. My personal favorite is wood composites with fdm printing, with a little work and some stain, the look and feel amazing,
> 
> The nice thing about the photon is the fact that it is resin, now I stand behind my fdm style prints, but resin does have some added stability and does happen to have a cleaner overall look. let me know if you have any questions on what programs to use to design your own or if you want me to send some files your way. Glad to see more people jump into 3d tech.


Those are your prints? My God those look great.

Man all these look great giving me another idea of what to spend money on. I will resist the temptation for as long as possible.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Court215 (Mar 2, 2015)

Was just shooting that hatchet from Jacoza yesterday, lovin’ it man! Super comfortable and repeatable, and the wood fibers give it a much better look and feel.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Court215 said:


> Was just shooting that hatchet from Jacoza yesterday, lovin' it man! Super comfortable and repeatable, and the wood fibers give it a much better look and feel.


I'm so jelly right now, that catty looks beautiful I bet it fits the hand well.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Grumblecakes said:


> I have another design I found that looks really cool being printed overnight tonight. A bit of research reveals it was a design made by a forum member by the name of "Flicks" and the design is called the Raptor. I happened to find a slotted version of his design in a .stl file so I'm giving it a try. It looks super compact and pocketable. Seems like it might be a tad on the wider side so I guess we will see how my small hands work with it.


Bit off topic but where is the template for that design?


----------



## Grumblecakes (Jan 13, 2020)

Here is the Raptor template I printed:

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3196110

If you do a search for "JaWu", you will find a number of files available. He puts up some nice designs that are not his originals, but he tweaks them to include different widths, slots, etc. for printing.


----------



## Grumblecakes (Jan 13, 2020)

I found a cool TTF design from Jacoza!

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4082898


----------



## Grumblecakes (Jan 13, 2020)

I printed out Jacoza’s design. Very neat!! I had an issue with my print where the print was sticking to the film so the tail portion of the handle turned out weird, but I was able to clean it up and reshape it a bit to fit my hand better. The slots are super convenient and the frame is comfortable. Very cool design!


----------



## Jacoza (Feb 28, 2019)

Grumblecakes said:


> I printed out Jacoza's design. Very neat!! I had an issue with my print where the print was sticking to the film so the tail portion of the handle turned out weird, but I was able to clean it up and reshape it a bit to fit my hand better. The slots are super convenient and the frame is comfortable. Very cool design!


I can't take credit for that design, that was from canopener's template, I just used the template to make a 3d model, still came out great though!


----------



## Jacoza (Feb 28, 2019)

Court215 said:


> Was just shooting that hatchet from Jacoza yesterday, lovin' it man! Super comfortable and repeatable, and the wood fibers give it a much better look and feel.


I am glad to see them pop up from time to time, glad you are enjoying it mate :thumbsup:


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Jacoza said:


> Court215 said:
> 
> 
> > Was just shooting that hatchet from Jacoza yesterday, lovin' it man! Super comfortable and repeatable, and the wood fibers give it a much better look and feel.
> ...


If you happen to have another one of your hatchets "just pop up again". Let me be the first to know lolz.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Grumblecakes said:


> Ipdvolvoz said:
> 
> 
> > My most recent print. I have printed several of these before. Usually give me to friends to learn how to shoot picklefork, finally printed my self one so I can practice.
> ...


is not a picklefork, those kind of designs have almost no gap between forks. Is more a compac design for pinch grip, the distance between forks is 5.5 cm inside, 10.8 cm outside.

Did you watched the video? https://slingshotforum.com/uploads/gallery/album_3510/gallery_13587_3510_757348.mp4


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

I have slingshot on thingiverse too :shhh:. Its a PFS and i remixed it from one of JaWu. I use it alot, and i allways return to it. I print in PLA and PETG, PETG is better, but they all brake if you get a true fork hit. Good thing is that you can allways reprint :stupidcomp:

/Uba


----------

